# Ubuntu Help



## dcf-joe (Sep 29, 2008)

I have looked everywhere, and I cannot find a way to disable the login screen as to where it will boot straight into the desktop without having me put in my login name and password. How do I go about getting this done?


----------



## JC316 (Sep 29, 2008)

I tried that too, never could get the son of a bitch to go away, I am not even sure that it's possible TBH.


----------



## xfire (Sep 30, 2008)

You have a setting called User's where you can set it to auto login.
http://www.linuxtopia.org/online_bo...nofficial_ubuntu_starter_guide/index_066.html


----------

